# BSOD bei Ausführen von TwinCat3



## Manu1603 (13 Mai 2021)

[FONT=&quot]Hallo zusammen,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]da dies mein erster Beitrag hier ist bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der in der richtigen Forumskategorie gelandet ist. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ich habe folgendes Problem. Durch Corona und Online Studium (Maschinenbau) findet mein SPS Labor von dem Heimrechner aus statt. Dabei haben wir die Software TwinCat3 installiert.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ich habe folgendes Problem. Sobald ich das Programm in den "Run Modus" schicke bekomme ich regelmäßig einen Blue Screen. Antivirenprogramme sind schon runtergeschmissen, daran kann es nicht liegen. Habe nun mal die Dump Datei ausgelesen: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Stillstandscode: 0xdead000b[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Fehlerursache: MpKslDrv.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 10.0.21349.1004 AMD64
[/FONT]
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Bitmap Dump File: Kernel address space is available, User address space may not be available.

Symbol search path is: srv*
Executable search path is: 
**************************************************************************
THIS DUMP FILE IS PARTIALLY CORRUPT.
KdDebuggerDataBlock is not present or unreadable.
**************************************************************************
Unable to read PsLoadedModuleList
**************************************************************************
THIS DUMP FILE IS PARTIALLY CORRUPT.
KdDebuggerDataBlock is not present or unreadable.
**************************************************************************
KdDebuggerData.KernBase < SystemRangeStart
Windows 10 Kernel Version 19041 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x00000000`00000000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`54c2a1b0
Debug session time: Wed May 12 20:25:20.416 2021 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:15:07.093
**************************************************************************
THIS DUMP FILE IS PARTIALLY CORRUPT.
KdDebuggerDataBlock is not present or unreadable.
**************************************************************************
Unable to read PsLoadedModuleList
**************************************************************************
THIS DUMP FILE IS PARTIALLY CORRUPT.
KdDebuggerDataBlock is not present or unreadable.
**************************************************************************
KdDebuggerData.KernBase < SystemRangeStart
Loading Kernel Symbols
Unable to read PsLoadedModuleList
GetContextState failed, 0x80004002
CS descriptor lookup failed
GetContextState failed, 0x80004002
GetContextState failed, 0x80004002
For analysis of this file, run !analyze -v
GetContextState failed, 0x80004002
GetContextState failed, 0x80004002
GetContextState failed, 0x80004002
GetContextState failed, 0x80004002
GetContextState failed, 0x80004002
Unable to get current machine context, HRESULT 0x80004002
GetContextState failed, 0x80004002
GetContextState failed, 0x80004002
GetContextState failed, 0x80004002
GetContextState failed, 0x80004002
Unable to get program counter
fffff800`543f6cf0 ??              ???
GetContextState failed, 0x80004002
Unable to get current machine context, HRESULT 0x80004002
Damit kann ich allerdings relativ wenig anfangen. Wäre toll wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte und das Problem lokalisieren kann.


----------



## asci25 (13 Mai 2021)

Manu1603 schrieb:


> Fehlerursache: MpKslDrv.sys



Läuft das TwinCAT in einer VM oder hast du noch eine VM parallel dazu laufen? Oder ist die Virtualisierung im Bios deaktiviert?
Die TwinCAT 3 Runtime greift auf die Virtualisierungsschnittstelle des Prozessors zu. Dazu muss die verfügbar sein und darf nicht von einem anderen Prozess (VM) belegt sein.


----------



## Manu1603 (13 Mai 2021)

asci25 schrieb:


> Läuft das TwinCAT in einer VM oder hast du noch eine VM parallel dazu laufen? Oder ist die Virtualisierung im Bios deaktiviert?
> Die TwinCAT 3 Runtime greift auf die Virtualisierungsschnittstelle des Prozessors zu. Dazu muss die verfügbar sein und darf nicht von einem anderen Prozess (VM) belegt sein.



Also eine VM an sich habe ich nicht laufen. Habe allerdings eben mal geschaut und es läuft allerdings Hyper - V. 
Ich versuche das mal zu deaktivieren und schaue ob es dann geht... die Virtualisierung ist aufjedenfall aktiviert (das sieht man auch im Task Manager)









Allerdings muss ich noch heraufinden wo bzw. wie ich das deaktivere, da es in der Systemsteuerung nicht aufgelistet wird...


----------



## Manu1603 (13 Mai 2021)

Manu1603 schrieb:


> Also eine VM an sich habe ich nicht laufen. Habe allerdings eben mal geschaut und es läuft allerdings Hyper - V.
> Ich versuche das mal zu deaktivieren und schaue ob es dann geht... die Virtualisierung ist aufjedenfall aktiviert (das sieht man auch im Task Manager)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 54206
> ...




Habe eben geschaut: 


Die Hyper - V Dienste sind zwar vorhanden aber alle deaktiviert...


----------



## asci25 (13 Mai 2021)

Du kannst mal einen Kern vom Windows isolieren, das stellt aber eine nicht zu unterschätzenden Eingriff in dein System dar.

- TwinCAT-Projekt, Knoten System, Echtzeit öffnen.
- Verfügbare Kerne (geteilt/isoliert) --> "Lese vom Zielsystem"
- Dann den zweiten Wert um eins ehöhen, der sollte dann auf 1 stehen und der erste Wert sich um eins veringern.
- "Setze auf Zielsystem"
- Neustart von Windows
- Dann in der Tabelle darunter nimmst Du in der Spalte RT-Core alle Haken raus, außer den vom isolierten Kern
- Übertragen des Systems, Nun sollt der TC-Start gehen

Wenn dieser Rechner haupsächlich genutzt wird, um TC-RT benutzen ist das okay. Wenn Du TwinCAT aber nur gelegentlich nutzt, solltest Du Dir das überlegen. Eventuell hilft auch die 32 bit XAR-RT weiter, wenn Du die auf einem anderen Rechner installierst und dich dort verbindest.


----------



## Manu1603 (13 Mai 2021)

asci25 schrieb:


> Du kannst mal einen Kern vom Windows isolieren, das stellt aber eine nicht zu unterschätzenden Eingriff in dein System dar.
> 
> - TwinCAT-Projekt, Knoten System, Echtzeit öffnen.
> - Verfügbare Kerne (geteilt/isoliert) --> "Lese vom Zielsystem"
> ...




Hmm.. also eigentlich benötige ich TwinCat nur für mein SPS - Praktikum im Rahmen der Vorlesung Steuerungstechnik. Das findet dank Corona vom Heimrechner aus statt.


----------



## asci25 (13 Mai 2021)

Folgender Vorschlag:

Installiere VirtualBox, dort ein Win10 x86 installieren und da das" TwinCAT 3.1 – eXtended Automation Runtime (XAR) 3.1.4024.12" installieren
Dann verbindest Du Dich in die VM rein und startest dort das TwinCAT. Unter 32bit macht das keine derartigen Probleme.
Am Ende kannst VirtualBox einfach deinstallieren und die VM löschen


----------



## Guga (14 Mai 2021)

Hast du C:\TwinCAT\3.1\System\win8settick.bat ausgeführt?
Wenn nicht  sollte das System nicht starten und eine verständliche Meldung bringen. Allerdings hatte ich es jetzt aber auch schon dass stattdessen ein BSOD da war.

Guga


----------



## Manu1603 (16 Mai 2021)

Guga schrieb:


> Hast du C:\TwinCAT\3.1\System\win8settick.bat ausgeführt?
> Wenn nicht  sollte das System nicht starten und eine verständliche Meldung bringen. Allerdings hatte ich es jetzt aber auch schon dass stattdessen ein BSOD da war.
> 
> Guga



jaa die habe ich als Admin ausgeführt... ändert aber leider nichts. Vielleicht versuche ich es nochmal mit installieren und deinstallieren.


----------



## Manu1603 (16 Mai 2021)

hmm versuche das möglichst zu umgehen... Das muss doch irgendwie gehen. Bei meinen Kommilitonen klappt es ja auch.


----------

